

Show HN: Tech stories with lots of conversation in past 24 hours - falicon
http://knowabout.it

======
falicon
At the moment the site mostly just monitors HN and reddit for new (tech
related) posts that are getting a lot of comments in the past 24 hours...but
if people find it useful, I may expand to monitor more sources (and offer a
daily email digest)

~~~
usr
Thank you, I like it.

Are you going to have an archives/history section so we can look back at the
popular stories for a particular day?

~~~
falicon
To move through archives just add the date to the overall url...example for
Aug 21st -> [http://knowabout.it/08-21-2014](http://knowabout.it/08-21-2014)

~~~
lozf
What, no ISO 8601?!

How very US-centric.

[http://enwp.org/ISO_8601](http://enwp.org/ISO_8601)

~~~
falicon
Sorry ;-)

------
claar
Nice! I could see myself using something like this.

Personally, I'd tweak the rankings a bit -- right now, all of the reddit posts
are above the more-interesting HN articles. For me, an article with 100 points
and 40 comments on HN is likely a more interesting story than a post in
/r/Android with 200 comments.

Perhaps the ranking algorithm could be comments per audience-size?

~~~
stinos
_Perhaps the ranking algorithm could be comments per audience-size?_

the true next step would be a way to personalize rankings, even something
simple as being able to filter out some topics

~~~
falicon
Great suggestion...I'll think about the best way to implement this (without
driving up the costs/processing too much). Thanks!

------
mikejarema
This is reminiscent of what Engage.io was trying to do with its popular
conversations feature before it shut down. I like the fact it focuses on tech
conversations rather than conversations in general, there's so much more value
to me in pre-filtering the content to a vertical I'm interested rather than
trying to be everything for everyone. Great job, it's immediately engaging.

------
petercooper
It reminds me of Techmeme in a way. If you could group together stories that
are alike (e.g. all of the Apple September 9th ones) and link to each
discussion, it would be rather interesting (compared to Techmeme which focuses
on all the authoritative sources discussing something, not communities like HN
or Reddit).

~~~
flardinois
I've been playing around with a somewhat similar project at
[http://news.siliconfilter.com/](http://news.siliconfilter.com/) for the last
few weeks. My biggest challenge was the grouping that I need to do in the
background so I don't show multiple versions of the same story from different
sites. I'm mostly using some basic text and link analysis for that. I think
Techmeme does some of that by hand.

------
squeaky-clean
Oh man, another place for me to waste time. This seems very cool, I'd love to
see more sources added to it. I agree that the source and topic should be made
more easily discernible. Once you add more sources, I could see it getting
confusing.

A daily email digest would be a good idea for many users. I like to get
involved in a discussion, though, but the digest would have to be sent after
the discussions are over. Maybe a section for "rising" discussions if that's
possible with how you've designed this?

I'll definitely try to use this next week as my time-waster.

~~~
falicon
awesome ideas - will work on implementing. Thanks!

------
cheriot
It's a nicely done site. It may just be my interest has diverged from generic
tech news, but this looks like internet scale bikeshedding. It's not the
biggest impact developments, or the biggest breakthroughs, it's the boring
stuff that's relatable to a large number of people so it gets a lot of low
quality comments.

~~~
falicon
Thanks - _very_ valid points...but the idea of the service _is_ to make sure I
can quickly/easily know about the things people are recently talking about
(regardless of quality). The quality journalism that alerts us to the big
breakthroughs and interesting stuff requires a more serious investment in
resources I think ;-)

------
johansch
Make the source/topic more visually prominent. Many of these headlines don't
make any sense without context.

~~~
falicon
Good point - I'll work on getting better context into each link. Thanks!

------
marban
Here's another test site for something similar:
[http://www.informio.com](http://www.informio.com)

[Won't launch the project with tech though when finished]

------
ChuckMcM
Nice, its about time someone re-invented the old Technorati concept. Doing
sentiment analysis on news trends seems like such a useful idea, I'm really
surprised there are more sites like this.

------
austinhutch
Awesome! I was thinking of curating popular HN posts in a similar way, but
with a little less frequency (higher threshold before it gets pushed to a feed
or whatever). Very cool.

------
hokkos
It's all about android because it seemed ordered by the number of comments,
you should average it by theme.

~~~
falicon
Good point - my orig. motivation was just to get a quick list of stuff I'm too
busy to catch (because I'm off coding during the day)...so I cared more about
things _making_ the list than I did about the actual position on the
list...but better grouping (like others mentioned) and better scoring (also
mentioned by a few) is probably worth some time/focus...so I'm adding it to
the list. Thanks!

------
known
Brilliant. But need to make UI more pleasing.

~~~
falicon
I just released an update to the UI...would love to know if it's more pleasing
for you. Thanks!

------
dtlyst
i am working on similar project, check : [http://tekh.me](http://tekh.me)

